# Jackson



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's coming around as a LGD! So far we are up to feeding together and the goats can come and go from his pen (but he has to stay in his).

He's doing really well and not killed anyone! YAY :fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! He sure is cute!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

He will do great. How old is he?
We got our Michael when he was only 6 months old. He was so homesick that he decided to adopt one of my Does as his momma.
He is almost 2 years old now and is very very protective of his herd. ... and he loves to play tag with the younger goats.

Make sure you get him fixed or he'll be after your Does.
Make sure you stay on top of his hoof-trimmings (every 4-6 months)
Make sure he doesn't eat too much lush grass and develop Founder in his hooves.
I've had to deal with all these issues and learned the hard (expensive) way.
And give him plenty of love, brushing, hugs. I believe the animal often reflects the personality of the owner. You don't want a crazy wild donkey on your farm, believe me!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

"and not killed anyone"!!!! hahaha 

Your patience is really paying. Donkeys just have the most beautiful faces & ears & coat colors. He looks like he is getting more shaggy - do they have seasonal coats in Hawaii? And/or are some of the wild herd more shaggy?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

anawhitfield said:


> He will do great. How old is he?
> We got our Michael when he was only 6 months old. He was so homesick that he decided to adopt one of my Does as his momma.
> He is almost 2 years old now and is very very protective of his herd. ... and he loves to play tag with the younger goats.
> 
> ...


He is gelded, just under a year old, and gets plenty of attention. He's from a feral herd so he didn't adopt anyone other than maybe me. Jackson will probably be a large standard so we don't let him play with the goats, he would likely hurt them, even if on accident.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> "and not killed anyone"!!!! hahaha
> 
> Your patience is really paying. Donkeys just have the most beautiful faces & ears & coat colors. He looks like he is getting more shaggy - do they have seasonal coats in Hawaii? And/or are some of the wild herd more shaggy?


I've brushed and brushed but it looks like he won't shed out fully this year?! I was hoping to see a slick coated donkey but that was not the case. I read that certain parasites can cause a shaggy coat so I am going to look more into that.

He is about the cutest thing I've ever seen. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad it is working out.


----------



## RoyalRiders (Sep 8, 2016)

My donkey...named Donkey...also has a shaggy coat. He is parasite free, but has to be shaved every summer. He won't completely shed out. After shaving he gets a pretty, dark steel gray summer coat. As soon as fall hits he's fluffy again lol. He likes watching over our goats but I don't trust him in with them (he has an equine herd for company)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

RoyalRiders said:


> My donkey...named Donkey...also has a shaggy coat. He is parasite free, but has to be shaved every summer. He won't completely shed out. After shaving he gets a pretty, dark steel gray summer coat. As soon as fall hits he's fluffy again lol. He likes watching over our goats but I don't trust him in with them (he has an equine herd for company)


I was kind of wondering if it was our climate (our temps only change by a couple degrees between winter and summer). I might try shaving him at some point. lol If he'll let me.


----------

